# The Tea Bagger movement is fake grass-roots, three conservative groups set it up!



## Stainmaster (May 5, 2010)

The whole Tea Bagger movement is a fake grass-roots effort.  It is in fact a set-up by three conservative groups.

The Tea Party Movement: Who's In Charge? - Politics - The Atlantic


----------



## Caroljo (May 5, 2010)

Have you been to a Tea Party rally?? You're going to believe everything you here?  Go go 1 once!  Then if you are smart, you'll have a different opinion of them.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 5, 2010)

And "Media Matters" is funded by George Soros.  And the DNC is funded by the unions....  And Fred Flintstone is a cartoon character.

Whatever.  Grow up.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 5, 2010)

Caroljo said:


> Have you been to a Tea Party rally?? You're going to believe everything you here?  Go go 1 once!  Then if you are smart, you'll have a different opinion of them.



If he is smart, he'll wonder if your attending a Tea Party made you smart?  What did you "here" which made you smarter?  As for Go go 1 once, in my younger days I did date a go go dancer for a few months.  Thanks for the memories - ah to be young and single in the pre AIDS era.


----------



## Stephanie (May 5, 2010)

what is the Atlantic?


----------



## Stainmaster (May 5, 2010)

Caroljo said:


> Have you been to a Tea Party rally?? You're going to believe everything you here?  Go go 1 once!  Then if you are smart, you'll have a different opinion of them.



The Tea Party deal is a part of a set-up by three racist, radical right-wing groups.  It is an orchestrated fake grass-roots movement.  It is a political ploy by a group of conservative, sore losers who are going down.


----------



## Stephanie (May 5, 2010)

lol, Tea party is, sore losers, radical right wing, and don't forget RACIST..

well they got all the talking POINTS thrown in that one at least.


----------



## SuMar (May 5, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> lol, Tea party is, sore losers, radical right wing, and don't forget RACIST..
> 
> well they got all the talking POINTS thrown in that one at least.





Don't forget...It's all Bush's fault.


----------



## Sherry (May 5, 2010)

Did you know that there's a section of this board dedicated to the Tea Party?? Why don't you head over there and stroke off to your heart's content.

Tea Party - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 5, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> what is the Atlantic?



An Ocean.  "The Atlantic" is a monthly periodical.  Ignorance on the right is epidemic.


----------



## ihopehefails (May 5, 2010)

I believe they said they were conservative which hardly makes them fake.   

Yawn.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 5, 2010)

So basically what we have here is more He said She said empty accusations. Boring.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 5, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> The whole Tea Bagger movement is a fake grass-roots effort.  It is in fact a set-up by three conservative groups.
> 
> The Tea Party Movement: Who's In Charge? - Politics - The Atlantic



Stainmaster...your name fits you.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 5, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> The whole Tea Bagger movement is a fake grass-roots effort.  It is in fact a set-up by three conservative groups.
> 
> The Tea Party Movement: Who's In Charge? - Politics - The Atlantic



Oh no.  You dared to say the unspeakable!  And you used the term "teabagger"!  

Now the dullards will really be pissed off.

You are right though.  The TBs are just grunts for corporate interests.  They'll argue that point in good faith, because they don't realize it.


----------



## hortysir (May 5, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> what is the Atlantic?



I can see it from my house


----------



## Stainmaster (May 5, 2010)

ihopehefails said:


> I believe they said they were conservative which hardly makes them fake.
> 
> Yawn.



Excellent point.  I feel I got dragged into this Tea Bagger issue because I am an Independent, and don't have an axe to grind.  I find it difficult to believe that all conservative Republicans endorse the Tea Bagger/Partier movement.  Yet, I have not seen a single conservative Republican openly ATTACK the Tea Baggers.  This is an interesting consideration.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 5, 2010)

I attended one tea party rally. I heard some good things, things like stop the insane spending. In fact that is what most of the local speakers talked about, Smaller Federal Government and less federal spending. What's to complain about? As long as they don't split the conservative vote.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 5, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I attended one tea party rally. I heard some good things, things like stop the insane spending. In fact that is what most of the local speakers talked about, Smaller Federal Government and less federal spending. What's to complain about? As long as they don't split the conservative vote.



They already are.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 5, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I attended one tea party rally. I heard some good things, things like stop the insane spending. In fact that is what most of the local speakers talked about, Smaller Federal Government and less federal spending. What's to complain about? As long as they don't split the conservative vote.
> ...



I hope they do not prevent fiscal conservatives from getting to Washington.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 5, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Check out this thread it is designed to get the emotion out of the Tea Bagger/Partier issue, and open the door for conservative Republicans to let the rest of us better understand your thoughts on the Tea Bagger/Partier issue.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/116114-are-there-usmb-conservative-republicans-who-dislike-the-tea-bagger-partier-movement.html


----------



## WillowTree (May 5, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> lol, Tea party is, sore losers, radical right wing, and don't forget RACIST..
> 
> well they got all the talking POINTS thrown in that one at least.



he said that! yes shitstain said that,, they never evah forget the race card..


----------



## WillowTree (May 5, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> ihopehefails said:
> 
> 
> > I believe they said they were conservative which hardly makes them fake.
> ...



clorox is good for liars who claim (I) and for shitstains too..


----------



## uscitizen (May 5, 2010)

Caroljo said:


> Have you been to a Tea Party rally?? You're going to believe everything you here?  Go go 1 once!  Then if you are smart, you'll have a different opinion of them.



No thanks, I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express though.

I know several that go to tea partier events.  They love it.  I know I would not love any political event that those guys do.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 5, 2010)

Caroljo said:


> Have you been to a Tea Party rally?? You're going to believe everything you here?  Go go 1 once!  Then if you are smart, you'll have a different opinion of them.



See, Stairmaster fails the "if you are smart" part


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 5, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Have you been to a Tea Party rally?? You're going to believe everything you here?  Go go 1 once!  Then if you are smart, you'll have a different opinion of them.
> ...



Speaking of fakes and going down, there are a lot of posters here on this very board who claim to be "Republicans" or "Independents" yet have Obama body fluids all over their blue dresses.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 6, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



Here is what Tea Baggers are all about in one picture.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 6, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...



You obviously know nothing about the TEA Party. You are dismissed.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 6, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I do know this, your Lordship!

*Tea Bagger = Racist​*


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 6, 2010)

I attended one TEA party April 09, pretty small, maybe 200 people at the most, Of course things were just getting started and this is a very heavy Democrat area. But I saw abou 8 Blacks in attendance. And I agree with the TEA Party basic principles. Smaller Federal Government and less spending, Does that make me a racist too?

Be careful now because you don't know anything about me.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 6, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5CoGJevTuo]YouTube - Deep Purple - You Fool No One[/ame]


----------



## Stainmaster (May 6, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



It didn't dawn on me until now.  CrusaderFrank is an old man.  I mean really old!  I pulled Wiki on Deep Purple, they were formed in *1968!*  They haven't been active since 1976!  They are featured on VH1.  They are senior citizens by now!

Don't tell me I have been picking on a senior citizen?  On the other hand dementia explains a lot of CrusaderFrank's posts!  CrusaderFrank go sell your BS to someone who wants a twisted lesson on history.  The future belongs to the children of the 21st century!

*Tea Baggers = Racists*​


----------



## Big Fitz (May 6, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Have you been to a Tea Party rally?? You're going to believe everything you here?  Go go 1 once!  Then if you are smart, you'll have a different opinion of them.
> ...


Is this David Axelrod's talking point for you today?  Good for you, you've said it.  We've deduced the level of your idiocy, now go get your check from George Soros, ACORN or the SEIU.  Whomever's paying you to be a 'volunteer'.


----------



## uscitizen (May 6, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I attended one TEA party April 09, pretty small, maybe 200 people at the most, Of course things were just getting started and this is a very heavy Democrat area. But I saw abou 8 Blacks in attendance. And I agree with the TEA Party basic principles. Smaller Federal Government and less spending, Does that make me a racist too?
> 
> Be careful now because you don't know anything about me.



I too agree with those ideals of the tea party.

But that does not remove what the larger tea party represents.  Ex Bush supporters.

They failed miserably last time and I have no reason to believe they will suceed in their ideals this time around.  Esp since they support Palin.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 6, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I attended one TEA party April 09, pretty small, maybe 200 people at the most, Of course things were just getting started and this is a very heavy Democrat area. But I saw abou 8 Blacks in attendance. And I agree with the TEA Party basic principles. Smaller Federal Government and less spending, Does that make me a racist too?
> 
> Be careful now because you don't know anything about me.



Hopefully a voice of reason.  There are any number of credible organizations that believe in smaller Federal Government and less spending, that are *not* affiliated with a known racist group.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 6, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



Here it comes again, desparate Tea Bagger slams.  I do not know who George Soros is.  Wasn't ACORN a group who registered voters, and SEIU does not ring a bell.  I am not going to waste my time to Google this stuff.  The "orchestrated fake grass-roots" stuff comes right out of_ Atlantic_ magazine.  And, your bottom line remains the same;

*Tea Baggers = Racist​*
End of post.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 6, 2010)

> Don't tell me I have been picking on a senior citizen? On the other hand dementia explains a lot of CrusaderFrank's posts! CrusaderFrank go sell your BS to someone who wants a twisted lesson on history. The future belongs to the children of the 21st century!
> 
> Tea Baggers = Racists



What a bigoted attitude.  I thought we buried you racist morons with the civil rights legislation.  You know. Be judged by the content of your character, not the color of your skin?  Ringing any tinkly bits between your ears, moobs?

But no, we're being pushed back to friggen segregation by liberal guilt and identity politics of destruction with Affirmative Action at the prow.  Cause them other races... well, they just can't accomplish what we white folk can,  so we best just let them all pass with lesser standards.   They can't help it!  They's _colored... shhhh!_  And God forBID one of them there minoritahs succeed beyond what they're supposed to without being 'helped' by some one in gub'mint or a community organizer (hate pusher).  That's just dangerous.

The whole pandering blend of elitism and patronization on the left is deplorable.  Man, woman, black white, yellow, red aquamarine, treat them all the same and do not blind yourself based on color for or against anyone.

Equal justice, not social justice.

BTW, what's Obama got against Asians?  Ain't they colored enough for him to get their support?  Or are they too damn smart collectively to buy into his identity politics?

And to get it out of the way ahead of time... yeah so you think I'm a racist.  Now what?  That doesn't change how wrong you are.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 6, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...



And you are a certified card carrying idiot.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 6, 2010)

> I do not know who George Soros is. Wasn't ACORN a group who registered voters, and SEIU does not ring a bell. I am not going to waste my time to Google this stuff.



If you're not familiar with the basics, you really should go back to posting to the Jonas Brothers forum on Disney.com.  This is out of your league moobs.

You're the only one here displaying bigotry.  Doing this to 'get whitey', them evil sons a beyotch crackers?


----------



## Big Fitz (May 6, 2010)

Oh crap, I forgot.

Character Doesn't Matter, does it?  Slick Willie proved that in a court of law somewhere didn't he?

:slappashitouttasomeone:


----------



## uscitizen (May 6, 2010)

All I can judege by are the tea partiers I personally know.  And they are all racist.


----------



## hortysir (May 7, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Here it comes again, desparate Tea Bagger slams.  I do not know who George Soros is.  Wasn't ACORN a group who registered voters, and SEIU does not ring a bell.  I am not going to waste my time to Google this stuff.  The "orchestrated fake grass-roots" stuff comes right out of_ Atlantic_ magazine.  And, your bottom line remains the same;
> 
> *Tea Baggers = Racist​*
> 
> End of post.


CaliforniaSur, is that you?

You, admittedly, have no grasp of the basics but you can make a broad generalization like that?
I put you on ignore, just like I did at CDF


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 7, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...



Age and children again. You seem to have a fetish for children, especially in light of your "sex under 16" thread

Have you considered you might have a problem?

Do you think you should seek help before you're attested for doing something indecent on a playground?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 7, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> All I can judege by are the tea partiers I personally know.  And they are all racist.



"White Folks greed runs a world in need"

"Typical white behavior"

Any idea which famous Democrat racists spouted those?


----------



## hortysir (May 7, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > All I can judege by are the tea partiers I personally know.  And they are all racist.
> ...


It's not racist when it's directed toward white people


----------



## Stainmaster (May 7, 2010)

hortysir said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



It is not racist when it is directed at the human species.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 8, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I am so tired of a bunch of 60 something people trying to pass themselves off as contemporary on USMB.  I am a young adult, my teen years are not that far behind me.  Sex is a problem for teens, and it is a subject I plan to bring out in the open on USMB, but not in this thread.

Clearly, you are using this issue to take the heat off Tea Baggers.  Tea Baggers are Racist, you know it, and you don't have a come back.  Try listening to the younger generations, you people had your chance to run the world, and everyone can see the mess you have made of it.  Thanks Bush Baby Boomers for giving us Tea Bagger racism.  No wonder teen suicide is up to 17%.

Dailymotion - Garofalo Steps Up Verbal War Against Tea Party Protesters - a News & Politics video


----------



## California Girl (May 8, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...



I doubt whether 'adult' that applies to you because....


*GROWN UPS DON'T HAVE TO POST BIG RED LETTERS TO MAKE A POINT.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 8, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...



Are you struggling with your sexual identity?


----------



## driveby (May 8, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...



Prove it and you'll win $100,000.00. That'll buy you more than enough weed to burn out the ten brain cells you have left ..........


----------



## Boomsaucer (May 8, 2010)

The Democratic National Commitee is a fake movement. It was creaed by a bunch of politicians!!


----------



## hortysir (May 8, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> I am so tired of a bunch of 60 something people trying to pass themselves off as contemporary on USMB.  I am a young adult, my teen years are not that far behind me.  Sex is a problem for teens, and it is a subject I plan to bring out in the open on USMB, but not in this thread.
> 
> Clearly, you are using this issue to take the heat off Tea Baggers.  Tea Baggers are Racist, you know it, and you don't have a come back.  Try listening to the younger generations, you people had your chance to run the world, and everyone can see the mess you have made of it.  Thanks Bush Baby Boomers for giving us Tea Bagger racism.  No wonder teen suicide is up to 17%.
> 
> Dailymotion - Garofalo Steps Up Verbal War Against Tea Party Protesters - a News & Politics video


CaliforniaSur,
Linking Garofalo does not bolster your point.
And repetition that "tea-baggers" are racist does not make it true any more than your constant repetition of the other bullshit you've spouted elsewhere.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 8, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...


You're not gonna be long for this board.  Nobody wants to hear the sex fantasies of a 14 year old.

Somebody should spank the shit out of your parents with a paddle for raising such a moronic bigot.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 8, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Irrelavent, this thread is about Tea Baggers.  If you want to discuss modern theory of human sexuality, go to the proper thread.  Stop trying to change the subject.  Tea Baggers are racist.  They are not as funny as they look.  There is nothing funny about bigotry.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 8, 2010)

Not changing the subject, just calling you out on your behavior.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 9, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Not changing the subject, just calling you out on your behavior.



I wish I knew your age, but I will bet you are middle-aged or older.  That is just about the time that sex is fading, and there is jealously of those who have that exciting experience before them.  When I was a teen, less than ten years ago, I got tired of listening to advice from people who could not get it up themselves.

I have posted a thread on teen sexuality, which has nothing to do with this thread, and how bigoted Tea Baggers are.  You can try, but you are not going to change the subject.  The best arguement against racist Tea Baggers is photos of them doing racist things, and displaying stupid behavior under the guise of political protest.  Tea Baggers are a disgrace to America.


----------



## boedicca (May 9, 2010)

It is a truth universally acknowledged that someone who posts the T-word ad nauseam has an unrequited sexual fetish bordering on OCD for sweaty male balls.

Just sayin'.

Note to SkidMarks - there are better places on the internets than USMB in which to indulge your fetish.


----------



## Sherry (May 9, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Not changing the subject, just calling you out on your behavior.
> ...



I assume you're addressing men with that nonsense, but even then things have changed considerably with the little blue pill. You haven't lived enough to act like such a fucking know it all, but it's a typical attitude of snot-nosed punks.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 9, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Not changing the subject, just calling you out on your behavior.
> ...



Photoshop Fail.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 9, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



I think the little boy is jealous that he doesn't have the maturity to handle a real relationship with a real woman yet.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I doubt whether 'adult' that applies to you because....
> 
> 
> *GROWN UPS DON'T HAVE TO POST BIG RED LETTERS TO MAKE A POINT.*



I would like to agree with you, California Girl, except that this entire thread is so repetitous, there is little more to do.  This thread is simple, say Tea Baggers are racist, and then I show a picture of their own activities.  Everytime tea bags are shown the tea baggers escalate the argument, and usually end up cursing.

Responding in this thread is becoming mechanical.  I hang in because I want to see when it will die.  I doubt that it will there seems to be no end to Tea Bagger racist hatred.

Actually, I am surprised to see you in this thread.  Your conservatism usually has some basis in rational, and thought.  I was of the opinion that you might be above this bunch, let alone defend them.  The California Girl supporting any form of racism?  Please say it is not so.


----------



## boedicca (May 9, 2010)

The only RACISM going on in this thread is SkidMarks claim that Tea Partiers are racists (for objecting to Obama's policies).


----------



## Sherry (May 9, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt whether 'adult' that applies to you because....
> ...



You're such a patronizing little fucker.


----------



## boedicca (May 9, 2010)

Actually, his problems are probably linked to the fact that he's not a fucker at all.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 9, 2010)

Sherry said:


> You're such a patronizing little fucker.





boedicca said:


> Actually, his problems are probably linked to the fact that he's not a fucker at all.



Amazing here is the cursing - so predictable.  You just can not stay on the topic because your words are trapped by photos of your own actions.  It's like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## boedicca (May 9, 2010)

B'loney.

You haven't posted any photos of me.

But your posts are filled with you Fetish.  Please, find relief elsewhere.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 9, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



He was raised by a village


----------



## Sherry (May 9, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > You're such a patronizing little fucker.
> ...



Eh, go wiggle your noodle for the camera so you can get some more money for your habit.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 10, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Eh, go wiggle your noodle for the camera so you can get some more money for your habit.






I am having way too much fun taking down tea baggers with their own actions.  I must confess, I took a page out of Jay Leno's book, and the above quote is just what I have been waiting for - it could not have turned out better!

When Jay Leno was in contract negotiations for the Tonight Show he was interviewed about some rumors floating around about him.  He responded, "Don't worry about them, I started them to up my price."  What you are witnessing with Sherry's quote is the result of a similar effort with Tea Baggers.  They are so trapped they will jump at anything, and they did!  Hey, Tea Baggers please share with the thread *EXACTLY* what the above quote means, and be specific!!!

*Tea Baggers = Racist​*


----------



## Stephanie (May 10, 2010)

boedicca said:


> The only RACISM going on in this thread is SkidMarks claim that Tea Partiers are racists (for objecting to Obama's policies).



perfect....skidmark.


----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Eh, go wiggle your noodle for the camera so you can get some more money for your habit.



Whatever floats your boat, Tinkerbelle.


----------



## boedicca (May 10, 2010)

It's pretty clear that sucking on sweaty male balls, Like Totally, floats SkidMark's boat.   He mentions them as frequently as he possibly can.


----------



## Stephanie (May 10, 2010)

Are liberals always such tools for the party?

good grief, they sound like a walking DNC parrot.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 10, 2010)

boedicca said:


> ... Fetish....



Now there is an interesting word.  Please elaborate freely.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 10, 2010)

boedicca said:


> .....SkidMark's.....



Now, I thought your nickname for me was "Stainboy."  Please straighten this out, I am having enough trouble picking a new avatar since my last one was a real picture of me. 

I was confronted in a coffee shop about stories in this web site!  I enjoy the attention, but with everything going on in the world - like *Tea Baggers* - there must be something more interesting to post about than me.


----------



## boedicca (May 10, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> *Tea Baggers*




^^^^ SkidMark's Fetish ^^^^


----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > .....SkidMark's.....
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 10, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > *Tea Baggers*
> ...



I think Stainedmattress tells a terrible story.


----------



## Eccgmike (May 10, 2010)

I usually jump at the chance to abuse liberal dumb-ass's, but even I have standards. I refuse to abuse someone who doesn't have the ability to defend themselves. .......Yawn......


----------



## Stainmaster (May 10, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > *Tea Baggers*
> ...



You can joke about this all you want.  The funny little Tea Baggers with their hats and posters, but what this is really about is a bunch of racist sore loosers that are a danger to human rights in this nation.



*Tea Bagger = Racist​*


----------



## Eccgmike (May 10, 2010)

Oh!!,.... You didn't tell me someone put it on a hat!! I'll have to reconsider my position on this matter...........idiot!......


----------



## Political Junky (May 10, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > what is the Atlantic?
> ...


The right takes great pride in their ignorance.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 11, 2010)

Eccgmike said:


> Oh!!,.... You didn't tell me someone put it on a hat!! I'll have to reconsider my position on this matter...........idiot!......







It looks to me like the "idiot" is the one who wears the hat.  Instead of the Tea Bagger message why not just say, "I am a racist sore loser."

*Tea Bagger = Racist​*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stainmaster (May 11, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > ihopehefails said:
> ...



As usual, when Tea Baggers run out of things to say we get the word "liar" tied in with curse words.  We are striving for rational, conversation here.  Let's try and behave in an adult fashion.


----------



## PixieStix (May 11, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...



For someone who made a thread with the intent on insulting those of us who support the Tea Party movement, that is really rich. 

The Tea Party is really upsetting a lot of you lefties


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 11, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Have you been to a Tea Party rally?? You're going to believe everything you here?  Go go 1 once!  Then if you are smart, you'll have a different opinion of them.
> ...



Yep what a difference a day or so makes. Stainedmattress is by no means looking for rational conversation.


----------



## Eccgmike (May 11, 2010)

Would "shitstain" be innapropriate ??


----------



## Stainmaster (May 11, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I am beginning to sympathize with the "lefties" after the things I see the Tea Baggers put them through.  I am an independent, thank you.  

*
Politically astute people see Tea Baggers for what they are racist sore losers. * There is nothing funny about removing bigots.  Your colorful attempt at "cute" and defensiveness about the sexual insult in your name don't take away from the fact that you are an enemy of the American people, and should be dealt with accordingly.

*Tea Baggers = Racist​*


----------



## PixieStix (May 11, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...



How much do they pay you per post. 


You are not worth my time


----------



## Maple (May 11, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> The whole Tea Bagger movement is a fake grass-roots effort.  It is in fact a set-up by three conservative groups.
> 
> The Tea Party Movement: Who's In Charge? - Politics - The Atlantic




They forgot to mention the 9-12er's they are all grass roots efforts, no matter how much you would like to call them astro-turf, there are no Leaders, speakers yes, but no leaders and they all fall under the Tea Party banner. They are community coordinators and much to your dismay we are busy taking back the Republican party, we are energized, and you will be needing to clean up a whole lot of stain from leftists, including yourself, who are going to be pooping their pants come Nov 2010.


----------



## hjmick (May 11, 2010)

Wow, how did I miss this thread?

All I can say after reading through all the posts is this, y'all should be more tolerant of young Stainmaster. Don't you remember when you knew everything?


----------



## Stainmaster (May 12, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



My price is human rights for all.  If I am not worth your time, why do you bother to comment at all?


----------



## Stainmaster (May 12, 2010)

hjmick said:


> Wow, how did I miss this thread?
> 
> All I can say after reading through all the posts is this, y'all should be more tolerant of young Stainmaster. Don't you remember when you knew everything?



Age is not relavant here.  It is not a question of what I know, or the my comments.  Just look at the pictures of Tea Bagger behavior, their their hate signs.  Tea Bagger efforts to make racism look patriotic speaks louder than words.
*Tea Baggers = Racists.*​



And, this thread was designed to be a rational discussion, and it is right out the window.  Might as well let this one die and keep the ones with name calling.  Bigots!


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 12, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, how did I miss this thread?
> ...



Hey dumb ass, how do you expect a rational discussion when you immediately started calling people racists? That is not an opening to a discussion that is a flat out accusation. An empty accusation at that.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



Go read the first pages of this thread.  It was very adult with conservatives stating their views on Tea Baggers.  Conservatives were not real happy about being associated with Tea Baggers.  Then, as always seems to happen, the thread was ruined when the the true character of Tea Baggers as racist sore losers came out.  It seems to happen in every thread on the subject of Tea Baggers.  

The conservatives left the thread, and I don't blame them.  Now, it is just name calling between some Tea Baggers, and a few of us who support human rights.  The longer this thread runs, the more observers we get who are making up their own minds about Tea Baggers.  I just stay around to give you more rope so you can hang yourselves.  By the way it would not hurt if Tea Baggers knew how to spell, especially a word like "moron."


----------



## Stainmaster (May 12, 2010)

At the suggestion of a fellow independent voter I would like to demonstrate, AGAIN, that I am an INDEPENDENT, and a lot of us independents want to be recognized as standing against Tea Baggers for their attitude as racist poor losers.  Below is a link to a thread where I am the OP that could not be more independent, and dare I say leaning Republican.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/116559-what-has-the-republican-party-done-for-this-country-in-the-last-20-years-2.html

This is why all this ridiculous name calling in this thread is viewed as racist by human rights supporters.  We/I am calling your hand Tea Baggers.  

*Prove you are not bigots.*

*Show some evidence.*


----------



## Stephanie (May 12, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> At the suggestion of a fellow independent voter I would like to demonstrate, AGAIN, that I am an INDEPENDENT, and a lot of us independents want to be recognized as standing against Tea Baggers for their attitude as racist poor losers.  Below is a link to a thread where I am the OP that could not be more independent, and dare I say leaning Republican.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/116559-what-has-the-republican-party-done-for-this-country-in-the-last-20-years-2.html
> 
> ...



 big friggen deal you stand against the Tea Party. what you want a medal or a friggen chest to pin it on.


----------



## boedicca (May 12, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> *Prove you are not bigots.*
> 
> *Show some evidence.*





Have you quit being a butt plugging rent boy yet?

Show some evidence.

(Disclaimer:  This is SATIRE.  Your question is completely undeserving of a serious response.)


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 12, 2010)

Oh the violence and racism........Such Shame......


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhGTEdv8njM]YouTube - Tea Party Violence Caught on Tape!!![/ame]


----------



## boedicca (May 12, 2010)

Watch out!  The Little Old Ladies might laugh at you or offer you Iced Tea!

Oh.The.Horror!


----------



## Stainmaster (May 12, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > At the suggestion of a fellow independent voter I would like to demonstrate, AGAIN, that I am an INDEPENDENT, and a lot of us independents want to be recognized as standing against Tea Baggers for their attitude as racist poor losers.  Below is a link to a thread where I am the OP that could not be more independent, and dare I say leaning Republican.
> ...



Thank you for the lead in to the latest mess caused by Tea Baggers, which someone, (not me), has turned into an entire thread.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T7BEsGQQBw&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Goehring Calsl For 'Hunting Season' On Liberals[/ame]

*Prove you are not bigots.

Show some evidence.*


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 12, 2010)

It was a metaphor,  We do understand what that is right? No one can seriously believe that this Republican wanted to go out and actually shoot liberals. Totally stupid. But when you are dealing with liberals I guess you have to explain everything.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Oh the violence and racism........Such Shame......
> 
> 
> YouTube - Tea Party Violence Caught on Tape!!!



I like the video.  Prepared to look like a news story, it is pure propaganda to make Tea Baggers look middle America.  I will give them credit though, they identify themselves as *Extremists.*  I especially liked the part where the announcer declared all the media in this country was wrong about Tea Baggers.  So much for freshman year political use of video.

Let's revisit the HBO version of national political expression with Bill Maher.  At least you will get some facts about Tea Baggers, not trumped up stories of non-violence.  Decide for yourself.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if88PgI-vfU]YouTube - Bill Maher BECOMES a Teabagger - 4/23/10[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (May 12, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...



Because I not only find you disgusting but I also find you to be intellectually dishonest. You have an agenda and it has nothing to do with "human" rights. You are a hack and refuse to admit to your obvious hackery


----------



## Stephanie (May 12, 2010)

LOL, his mission is human rights FOR ALL, all the while bitching about the rights of the Tea Party to express themselves in these free United States of America.

man oh man isn't that RICH.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 12, 2010)

stainmaster said:
			
		

> My price is human rights for all.



Oh good.  Then you won't be wanting our American CITIZEN rights.  The two are NOT the same.  You can get human rights in every nation in the world.  I suggest try in the middle east, like Syria, or maybe Cambodia or whatever they're calling it this week.  You could even try Somalia.  They've got LOADS of human rights there.  

See, the US Constitution applies to citizens of this nation, not to everyone.  If you are not a citizen, you are a guest and are these rights are not your RIGHTS... they are your Privileges while you are here.  Of course, if you're not here legally... you're trespassing and a common criminal with the basic access to criminal rights as our court system allows.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 12, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



If I am a hack, whose hack am I?  What does "intellectually dishonest" mean to you?  Does that mean I am an inconsistent hack, or a consistent one?  What ever I am, I must be doing pretty well if I can throw you into blind rage!


----------



## Stainmaster (May 12, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bigots are so pathetic to watch as they grasp at straws to justify their hatred of others.  Fortunately, they have one heck of a public relations campaign so we can spot them anywhere.


----------



## Stephanie (May 12, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...



honey, you don't see no blind rage anywhere but in that fantasy land you live in.
what you do see is a bunch of people laughing their ass off at you. but don't let that stop you from making yourself look like more of a idiot.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 12, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Because I not only find you disgusting but I also find you to be intellectually dishonest. You have an agenda and it has nothing to do with "human" rights. You are a hack and refuse to admit to your obvious hackery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, what you are saying is that I am the best entertainment you have, and I am a hack!  Sounds to me like another Tea Bagger shot themselves in their racist foot!




I don't know how Tea Baggers can keep a straight face defending themselves when they make signs like this.  I may like to joke around, but I am not a fool who would carry a sign like this.


----------



## Stephanie (May 12, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...


----------



## Stainmaster (May 12, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > So, what you are saying is that I am the best entertainment you have, and I am a hack!  Sounds to me like another Tea Bagger shot themselves in their racist foot!



So, now you are Hanna-Barbera!  That is your "intellectually honest" comment on this thread!


----------



## PixieStix (May 12, 2010)

This should be Stainmaker's new avatar


----------



## Stephanie (May 12, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> This should be Stainmaker's new avatar


----------



## Stainmaster (May 12, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > This should be Stainmaker's new avatar



You could be correct.  I waste words when I should be posting more pictures of Tea Baggers.


----------



## Stephanie (May 12, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



uummmmmk. 
just what is it with that sign that is wrong? what, your health is suppose to my (our) friggen problem? are you a adult or does your mommy and daddy still pay for YOUR HEALTH?
good grief. u failed with that one, skidmark.


----------



## Zona (May 12, 2010)

Caroljo said:


> Have you been to a Tea Party rally?? You're going to believe everything you here?  Go go 1 once!  Then if you are smart, you'll have a different opinion of them.



Went to one here in Arizona.....not a raisin in that bowl of milk except me......a real representation of america.


----------



## Zona (May 12, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



there is something wrong with a system that makes you have to sell your house because your child had cancer.  You should not have to go bankrupt because you get sick.


----------



## PixieStix (May 12, 2010)

Zona said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...




Got those talking point down huh?


----------



## Zona (May 12, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Dispute what I said.  Dispute it, dispute it hard!


----------



## Stephanie (May 12, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



yep, and they just want "others" who work and pay taxes to have to sell their house to pay for their "FREE" health care from the GUBERMENT. or maybe they really believe the Obama can wave a magic wand and walla, the money is there from the money fairy..


----------



## Stainmaster (May 12, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I'd say you've got solid arguments here, that the President and Congress agree with.  Who needs talking points, health care is now law.


----------



## Stephanie (May 12, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



well for how long will yet to be seen. it is being Challenged and has a good chance of being overturned from what I've been seeing.
darn it anyway.


----------



## hortysir (May 13, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> At the suggestion of a fellow independent voter I would like to demonstrate, AGAIN, that I am an INDEPENDENT, and a lot of us independents want to be recognized as standing against Tea Baggers for their attitude as racist poor losers.  Below is a link to a thread where I am the OP that could not be more independent, and dare I say leaning Republican.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...-for-this-country-in-the-last-20-years-2.html
> 
> ...


Independent?
Really?
This thread ridicules the Tea party (made up, mostly, of self-proclaimed independents).
This post links to a thread where you call in to question the Republican party.

Where is a thread of your's pointed at the Democratic party?


----------



## Zona (May 13, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




By the way, I know someone in that situation, so its not a talking point.  Do you think you are paying too much for health care?  I know so many people who do.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 13, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Typical Tea Bagger still thinks they're "in the game."


----------



## Stainmaster (May 13, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > At the suggestion of a fellow independent voter I would like to demonstrate, AGAIN, that I am an INDEPENDENT, and a lot of us independents want to be recognized as standing against Tea Baggers for their attitude as racist poor losers.  Below is a link to a thread where I am the OP that could not be more independent, and dare I say leaning Republican.
> ...



The thread is complimentary to the Republican Party, though the Democrats have jumped in and documented the successes of the Obama Administration quite well.  You obviously did not read my posts.

Are  the Tea Baggers racist?  That can be settled with one photo, and here it is.


----------

